# Flumpy



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Hey everyone I thought I'd share a few new pics of my Ferret Flumpy with you all





















I hope you liked them


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

AWWW he is a gorgeous boy 

I love the nose, looks like he is having a great time.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

He's gorgeous 
I love the splodge on his nose


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Thankyou for the lovely comments I love that splodge too it's so cute lol.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh his lovely alot like our inky but without his mask who sadly passed away this year.


----------



## Frita (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Flumpy.  Do you have a girlfriend? :wink5:


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

are you offerring?
Flumpy is our only ferret , he's really playful and loving


----------

